# Easton EC90 SLX3 Handlebar Damaged?



## motorecord

Hi,

I took off my stem the other day off of my EC90 SLX3 handlebar and saw that some of the clearcoat had chipped away where the stem clamps to the handlebar. Also, I can feel a slight indentation in the areas shown in the pictures. The damage is located only on the bottom of the stem clamp area. I had the newer EA90 stem mounted to the handlebar and made sure that the bolts were torqued to specs. Is this a common issue with Easton carbon handlebars? Is is still safe to ride with the handlebar in this condition? Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Vee

Don't ride that...


----------



## natedg200202

Reading your description I would normally say don't worry if it is only in the clearcoat. However, the pictures are a bit jarring. That seems to be an unusually deep divot left by the stem. 

If you properly used a torque wrench when installing, then you could decide to go on good faith that this Easton product is properly designed and can handle this deformation. Might be worth asking their opinion.


----------



## tober1

I would NOT ride that.


----------



## bseracka

Looks like the faceplate was tightened unevenly pinching the bottom of the bar.


----------



## AvantDale

My bar has the same bite marks like yours. It's not nearly as bad, my marks are not as deep and clear isn't peeling. The stem I had was a 3T and was torqued to specs. The clamp areas are supposed to be reinforced. Email Easton and see what they say.

I'm still riding mine.


----------



## motorecord

Thanks for all of the advice! I'm probably going to call up Easton and find out their opinion on whether it safe to ride. I guess until this problem gets resolved, I'll put on a set of my old FSA aluminum bars on my bike and call it a day.


----------



## AvantDale

Any word from Easton?


----------



## reeses

Sorry to revive an old thread, but i'm having the same problem. Here is my bar, I got it used and it came like this:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

reeses said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but i'm having the same problem. Here is my bar, I got it used and it came like this:


Throw that away.


----------

